# BREAKING NEWS: Palm Deira likely to be cancelled



## butterfly

*Palm Deira disaster*

Hey,

I've heard from more than one person in 1 day, both of whom are respected people in the industry and from whom I get my most reliable news from...that Palm Deira is most probably going to be cancelled. Don't quote me, but these people have never let me down...


----------



## malec

So what do you think will happen with the land they've reclaimed so far? Will they do something or leave it empty? I hope they transform it into the deira corniche that was originally going to happen.


----------



## AltinD

I hope is true, even that if it happen it will be a blow to Dubai.


----------



## Dubai_Steve

Perhaps they will replace it with Disneyland island after all


----------



## Dubai_Steve

If they cancell they will have to remake all promotional material such as Waterfront video, DVDs and websites.


----------



## malec

As much as I don't like palm deira, if it's cancelled completely it would be a HUGE blow to Dubai as Altind said. Lots of people would turn away from the place saying it's not a good place to invest anymore. I'd say it would have quite a few repercussions in other projects too (not just Nakheel ones) if they cancelled it completely as people would start to get fearful the same could happen to a project they've invested in.

If they redesigned it to meet demand however (ie make it way smaller), I don't think this sort of thing would happen. They should definitely not leave those 2 islands already reclaimed empty.


----------



## juiced

They should cancel it, cmon, that thing is hideous!

What about the people that already on property on it?


----------



## malec

juiced said:


> They should cancel it, cmon, that thing is hideous!
> 
> What about the people that already on property on it?


That's what I meant. Use what's already reclaimed to create a different and much smaller shape but don't completely abandon it.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

bad and good at the same time!

maybe they cancel it and build something bigger  :lol:

well, this monster is obviously not selling well, but the only way to not to lose face is to redesign it.
a full canceling would a giant blow to the confidence of any investor and not to forget potential investors

no doubt, nakheel overestimated itself like we've said from the very beginning

it would be reasonable to go back to the original corniche redevelopment with a few tiny islands and the beautification around hyatt regency and port rashid along al khaleej road

but how do they want to tell the media, i mean if they even dare to do this!!!


that's one of the very few things i hate about dubai's project development
too much at the same time! why can't they wait for the numbers of the two other palms and the waterfront

and a 3rd palm lacks in creativity as well


----------



## Taufiq

^ yeah we don't need another palm, maybe something like Waterfront would be better.


----------



## DubaiDream

Taufiq said:


> ^ yeah we don't need another palm, maybe something like Waterfront would be better.


im sure (hope!) those in power are desperately seeking ways to save their face and the face of dubai real estate investment and will ensure any official announcement is appropriately drafted to cover these key issues

what a disaster anyway, wot did they think they were doing, well no-ones perfect, hope they learn from this mistake, wots the next project to be cancelled? watefront? palm jebel?


----------



## ragga

wow i hope other "major projects" dont get cancelled.

*getting nervous*

Rishi


----------



## B-Patriot

So then what about the two other palms?? 

And why is it being canceled?? Are the rumors true...that its sinking and going to cost a hell of a lot more than they thought to keep it from sinking...!?

I think the whole construction bubble is about to burst...Hell it seems like its going to explode!! I don't think growth in Dubai overall is sustainable....I like it though, its good, but i think moving a little too fast...


----------



## DubaiCanadian

I hope that this is not true, if it is true they should immediatly announce a more impressive project in it's place.... but just cancelling it outright, will cause major credibility problems.


----------



## malec

DubaiCanadian said:


> I hope that this is not true, if it is true they should immediatly announce a more impressive project in it's place.... but just cancelling it outright, will cause major credibility problems.


Which would mean an even bigger credibility problem would occur once that's cancelled too. They'd only be able to cover their asses for so long.

Anyway they probably cancelled it because there weren't enough people buying, not because of some sinking problem.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

two more points from my side:

1) the project was launched about a week before the tsunami hit south east asia

2) taking into consideration the land reclamation takes more than 5 years, means that people invest in apartments, villas, buildings, which will be finished in 6 to 7 years. i think even for ambitious investors this is too far away

so, then we automatically have to think about what might happen to the waterfront, which is comparable in it's dimensions!


----------



## Krazy

This is great news, hopefully we won't have this overgrown insect island (i refuse to accept it as shape of a palm tree) on our coastline. On the other hand, like everyone has pointed out, this will be great embarrasement for Nakheel and Sheikh Mohammed - their first failure and on what a scale!! 

Bring back the corniche project!!!!!


----------



## juiced

Bahraini Patriot said:


> So then what about the two other palms??
> 
> And why is it being canceled?? Are the rumors true...that its sinking and going to cost a hell of a lot more than they thought to keep it from sinking...!?
> 
> I think the whole construction bubble is about to burst...Hell it seems like its going to explode!! I don't think growth in Dubai overall is sustainable....I like it though, its good, but i think moving a little too fast...



They have to pump tons of sand onto Dubai beaches to stop them from already, ofcourse they are going to have to spend loads on the Palms to maintain them.
And don't forget that unlike the Dutch where they allow reclaimed land to sit for two years before building, work started on The Palms straight away!

This is certainly very interesting. The property market is already very very very cold at the moment, for once if you are looking to buy you don't feel rushed but prices in the next 12 months will be interesting to watch.

Now I see why some people say that if the Palm Deira is going to be cancelled, modifications on the more ambitious projects like The Waterfront and Jebel Ali Airport City may happen. It's too bad though, because The Waterfront is really nice.


----------



## juiced

Did Nakheel actually like the Palm Deira? I really don't know anyone that actually thinks its nice!


----------



## Dubai-Lover

what i've also never understood is why there has never been anyhting new about the palm deira
it has been launched and the job was done!

they were even not able to publish a satisfying rendering. only a tiny crappy one

dubai waterfront has a great website, many renders and is more talked about than the palm deira

although we didn't hear much about the waterfront after its launch as well


----------



## dubaiflo

i already said this could happen..
i am really excited about how this story will go on..


----------



## DUBAI

OK, i confess, 

i wansn't alowed to say, but the waterfrount was created as a replacement of sorts for palm deira.

the land reclamation did however confuse me!!!!!

traffic problems were the main concern that i heard. 

my nakheel friend has now moved on, and is working back in the US but you can see him in the background on the waterfront clip!!!!


----------



## markmywords

Likely to be cancelled. But I dontthink Nakheel will make it public until the other palms and the waterfront are completely sold out. 
Even many people who bought land in the other palms has gone bankrupt after some heavy marketing and are finding themselves with no money to go ahead with the development or to sustain it.


----------



## dubaiflo

according to the rumours it could be redesigned as well.
i would prefer that, because if it was totally cancelled..uhoh that will not be good for dubai...


----------



## Tom_Green

I always doubted that it is a good idea to build 4 super large projects in the sea at the same time but i always hoped that they will be successful. BTW I like Palm Deira more than Palm Jebel Ali. 
It seams now that they really overdid it. They should stop this project for 5 years and wait until The World, Palm Jumeirah and Palm Jebel Ali are finished and sold out. 

I don`t really know what i should think if Palm Deira is cancelled. I start to think about other big projects like Dubai Waterfront, the Airport City and even about Buisness Bay.


----------



## Citystyle

Somthing smaller like the waterfront but not on that scale. I think it's just not selling because the other palms shite all over it. They need somthing different to the other's but not ugly. 

DJ


----------



## DubaiDream

hope some1's told Sharukh Khan, Im sure his one was on the deira and not jumeirah


----------



## Citystyle

Ok mabey they should chop the palm of the top.


----------



## markmywords

I think its got to do more with the fact that Nakheel is in serious trouble because of their internal squabbles. They have pulled out of allkinds of outdoor advertising for the next year. ( Outdoor media prices has crashed) They have fired their PR agency, Hill and Knowlton. And if this is the level of propfessionalism that is continuing in Nakheel,we might have 10 palms in Dubai with not even one single development in it.


----------



## dubaiflo

sounds bad.
but i think they will do it, and i hope they will find a good solution for all that trouble...
maybe palm deira was just too early..


----------



## juiced

Why are they having internal squabbles exactly?


----------



## markmywords

juiced said:


> Why are they having internal squabbles exactly?



Power struggle. The typical corporate hangover. Some people who are actually key to the the masterplan of the earlier palms and its conceptualizations didnt get any recognition and the credit was taken by the passers by. It feels good to say ...hey I am the main man behind the palm. Not anymore I guess. At this rate there will be more floating on the water than the ones standing upright if they find the money to do it.


----------



## Dubai_Steve

Indian heartthrob, Shah Rukh Khan, named ‘the World’s biggest movie star in terms of recognition’ by Time Magazine, has said he is to live on The Palm Deira. 

During his official visit to Dubai where he is leading the stage performance of ‘Temptation 2004’, he was escorted around the Palm developments by Nakheel CEO, Sultan Bin Sulayem, when he made the revelation.

Commenting on what he had seen over the past few days, Shah Rukh Khan said, “Dubai has become one of our family’s favourite places to visit, we are constantly surprised and charmed at the hospitality this city offers to guests and the warmth by which we have been received this time round really is an inspiration to other cities wishing to become an international destination for tourism, art and leisure.


----------



## markmywords

Dubai_Steve said:


> Indian heartthrob, Shah Rukh Khan, named ‘the World’s biggest movie star in terms of recognition’ by Time Magazine, has said he is to live on The Palm Deira.
> 
> During his official visit to Dubai where he is leading the stage performance of ‘Temptation 2004’, he was escorted around the Palm developments by Nakheel CEO, Sultan Bin Sulayem, when he made the revelation.
> 
> Commenting on what he had seen over the past few days, Shah Rukh Khan said, “Dubai has become one of our family’s favourite places to visit, we are constantly surprised and charmed at the hospitality this city offers to guests and the warmth by which we have been received this time round really is an inspiration to other cities wishing to become an international destination for tourism, art and leisure.


Its all part of a PR exercise. All these developments give free living spaces to celebrities so as to get publicity. Recetly Emaar did a pathetic campaign with that oldie Julio Iglesias saying hes gonna live at The Villa. Do you care?
Mr. Khan might be more popular than Julio, but it looks like he wont be fortunate enough to live inside and insect shaped island


----------



## Dubai_Steve

How about Bill Clinton (palm jumeirah property owner), did he have to pay?


----------



## juiced

Dubai_Steve said:


> Indian heartthrob, Shah Rukh Khan, named ‘the World’s biggest movie star in terms of recognition’ by Time Magazine, has said he is to live on The Palm Deira.
> 
> During his official visit to Dubai where he is leading the stage performance of ‘Temptation 2004’, he was escorted around the Palm developments by Nakheel CEO, Sultan Bin Sulayem, when he made the revelation.
> 
> Commenting on what he had seen over the past few days, Shah Rukh Khan said, “Dubai has become one of our family’s favourite places to visit, we are constantly surprised and charmed at the hospitality this city offers to guests and the warmth by which we have been received this time round really is an inspiration to other cities wishing to become an international destination for tourism, art and leisure.



lol have you ever heard anyone speak like that? and how many times has he REALLY been to dubai?

so whats the list of celebs that have definitely bought on the palms? i know the beckhams and other footballers are on the list but i thought brad pitt and jen aniston was a bit of a rumour.


----------



## dubaiflo

who cares which guys bought on the palms if they will never live there because the are squeezed between two other villas or their villa will never be built because it was supposed to be on palm deira.
i still hope for a redesign, not cancelling because that could end in a disaster for dubai.
actually the best would be to cancel the actual palm deira and replace it by another great project, something like an underwater mall, or ... mini disneyland  or a huge sign saying "welcome to dubai" or whatever. then they could use the already reclaimed land...


----------



## Imre

or maybe underwater palm deira?

But if they don't cancelled , tsunami will cancelled all palms and world...


----------



## dubaiflo

i don't think a tsunami could happen in the arabian gulf, it is not deep and not wide...


----------



## Imre

And if somebody buy apartments or villas in palm Deira , they will get back money and when??


----------



## juiced

Imagine the uproar if they cancelled it and refused to give people their money back!


----------



## Imre

.. and after : "The biggest project cancelled on the world !"


----------



## smussuw

dubaiflo said:


> i don't think a tsunami could happen in the arabian gulf, it is not deep and not wide...


Watch out dubaiflo, our persian brothers will start cursing u if they saw u calling the gulf as the arabian gulf.


----------



## farnush

what the helll it is called the persian gulf ...


----------



## ragga

is it because it was sort of non-unique compared to palm jumeirah, i think for anything else to be succesful in dubai it has to have uniqueness or there will be too many "like towers/complexes" 

anything unique will attract international investors... im just eagerly waiting to see what other properties IF they do get cancelled, hopefully not.

I will post MANY pictures of construction sites, plots, towers, as i am taking high quality pictures this time... i always fail to take good pictures, this time its a mission


----------



## metroreporter

LOL! I must admit, this is prolly the best thread I've come across here recently (other than the oddly hilarious British/German back-and-forth punchlines). Now, we will have a new island: The Palm, Fun Fair! Yayyy!!!


----------



## Dubai_Steve

or maybe the new location for golf city


----------



## malec

metroreporter said:


> LOL! I must admit, this is prolly the best thread I've come across here recently (other than the oddly hilarious British/German back-and-forth punchlines). Now, we will have a new island: The Palm, Fun Fair! Yayyy!!!


Super mega disney golf city huh


----------



## DUBAI

What the hell is the *"Persian gulf"*?


----------



## city of the future

Why the hell does everybody think this is cancelled? The is no proof, no publishing! I spoke to nakheel people at sales centre and they were saying it is NOT all we have here is one guy saying something that he is not even sure of!
Nakheel and other major developpers KNOW if they cancel something it would hurt the economy.
The jibbersih going on here is totally pointless because we don;t have proof of anything. The only think we can do is to carefully examine the land reclamation in order the make a judjement on whether or not it is on hold. It may go on hold but WONT be shelved!


----------



## juiced

what on earth is the 'persian gulf'?? arabian gulf makes sense as its in arabia and persia is not a word that is used anymore.


metro: you rebel, our votes are worth more than yours. muhahhahaha


----------



## dubaiflo

i said arabian gulf.
metro i have to admit it is 2:1 agains you 

city nobody says this will be cancelled...but if...!


----------



## smussuw

Persians shoudnt read this thread because they are going to have a heart attack.


----------



## juiced

metroreporter said:


> LOL! I must admit, this is prolly the best thread I've come across here recently (other than the oddly hilarious British/German back-and-forth punchlines). Now, we will have a new island: The Palm, Fun Fair! Yayyy!!!


It looks like one big giant dinner plate with lots of multicoloured food piled on top of it and a circle of vegetables surrounding it on top of a blue coloured table cloth :bash:


----------



## farnush

ok as u say then we will start calling ur channel the french channel ...


----------



## Trances

what this is massive who can they do this


----------



## DUBAI

farnush said:


> ok as u say then we will start calling ur channel the french channel ...


England still exists, persia doesnt.

Arabia is a region persia isnt.


that settles it then.


----------



## crazyeight

Good riddance!


----------



## farnush

persia doesnt exist ... what is iran then . what u cant see a country with a 60 million population .


----------



## crazyeight

I think dubai made it clear, but if you don't like what he said then just call it whatever the hell you want, ok?


----------



## DUBAI

farnush said:


> persia doesnt exist ... what is iran then . what u cant see a country with a 60 million population .



IRAN!

unless it changes its name to Persia... Its the arabian gulf.

i guess it could be called the 'Iranian gulf' but it doesnt have such a nice ring to it.


----------



## DXB

creepy news for dxb


----------



## Krazy

Dubai city or you ?


----------



## DXB

me


----------



## Koi

I believe the next project to be cancelled or scaled down would be DUBAILAND.
It is a silly project with a silly name....


----------



## metroreporter

juiced said:


> metro: you rebel, our votes are worth more than yours. muhahhahaha


Oh yeah, I say we join forces and launch our own campaign: DUBAI 2012!


----------



## DUBAI

Thats awesome!

make a replacement 'olympic palm', for the olympic village!


dubai can have it in 20 16, after london is sone with it!


----------



## metroreporter

Here's some "conceptual art" -- sorry, but they're only to be temporary, which means no annoying freehold property (Olympic Village or otherwise) because investors will snap-up the stuff during a "random" pre-launch, thus leaving athletes outta the fun.

And Dubai can have the olympics after _NYC_ is through with them.


----------



## juiced

seriously metro, copyright those!


----------



## markmywords

Am I inspired by Metro 

Dubai's own version of Mt Rushmore could be like this.










Dont you wanna be the only face visible from space? 

Disclaimer: I have no idea who these people are in the snap.


----------



## juiced

farnush said:


> persia doesnt exist ... what is iran then . what u cant see a country with a 60 million population .


This is extremely logical and can be explained in simple sentences.
England exists, therefore it can be called the English Channel.
Persia does not exist, therefore it cannot be called the Persian Gulf.
Iran exists, but it has never been referred to as the "Iranian Gulf".
The Gulf is in Arabia (or in Arab land) so therefore calling it the "Arabian Gulf" is the most correct term, as many Arab countries are alongside it.


----------



## dubaiflo

that is awesome...
i love the idea...
the olympic rings instead of palm deira...!!
or the faces...
amazing 
great metro!


----------



## malec

Swimming and diving at the marina? I remember seeing a pic that showed how filthy the water was. If they swim they'll probably get cancer or someother disease. :runaway:


----------



## dubaiflo

this will change when it is completed..


----------



## markmywords

Because the dubai government is not allowing any international organizations to monitor the effect on marine life, most of the marinelife surrounding the area is non-existent now.


----------



## dubaiflo

i saw fishes in the marina :eek2:

this could become a serious problem and maybe that is another reason why they might cancel palm deira.


----------



## crazyeight

I think everyone agrees that this project was a mistake, i knew it would never be a success. Hasty decisions=Dreadful consequences


----------



## dubaiflo

we will see...time will tell...


----------



## dubaiflo

we will see...time will tell...


----------



## smussuw

we will see...time will tell...


----------



## dubaiflo

where did you get these wise words from? 
what a great man told you that?


----------



## markmywords

dubaiflo said:


> where did you get these wise words from?
> what a great man told you that?


Its what TIME magazine says.  No great men are alive anymore.


----------



## metroreporter

That sounds like those funny Chinese proverbs. Lemme give you guys a sample:


Man who run in front of car get tired. 

Man who run behind car get exhausted. 

Man with hand in pocket feel cocky all day. 

Foolish man give wife grand piano, wise man give wife upright organ. 

Man who walk through airport turnstile sideways going to Bangkok. 

Man who eat many prunes get good run for money. 

Baseball is wrong: man with four balls cannot walk. 

Panties not best thing on earth but next to best thing on earth. 

War does not determine who is right, war determine who is left. 

Wife who put husband in doghouse soon find him in cat house. 

Man who fight with wife all day get no piece at night. 

It take many nails to build crib, but one screw to fill it. 

Man who drive like hell, bound to get there. 

Man who stand on toilet is high on pot. 

Man who live in glass house should change clothes in basement.


----------



## AltinD

Chinese he?


----------



## ragga

They definately have not stopped marketing this property, BUT any updated news on whether it will be cancelled or not?


----------



## Krazy

yes they have not stopped marketing palm deira. Check any property listings and you'll find plenty of luxury villas for sale on Palm Deira. Also, just this past weekend, I saw advertising trucks showing off Palm Deira on SZR.


----------



## Koi

Another possible reason for the cancellation is that there is already sand erosion problem on the 1st Palm.


----------



## dubaiflo

well they have to solve that for all palms and dubaiwaterfront and the world, so why not for palm deira...
btw it IS NOT cancelled so far..


----------



## butterfly

Yes. Remember, we're only evaluating and discussion the EVENTUALITY of a cancellation. A friend of mine bought a villa on Palm Deira, and got a letter on Tuesday saying (no quotes) don't transfer your next payment yet until further notice!

No allusions here, but imagine the countless - and obvious - reasons!


----------



## Krazy

So incase it's canceled, will Nakheel refund investors with their money?


----------



## malec

Well they'll have to won't they? They'd be pretty f**ked otherwise


----------



## juiced

butterfly said:


> Yes. Remember, we're only evaluating and discussion the EVENTUALITY of a cancellation. A friend of mine bought a villa on Palm Deira, and got a letter on Tuesday saying (no quotes) don't transfer your next payment yet until further notice!
> 
> No allusions here, but imagine the countless - and obvious - reasons!


So did someone that bought on the Palm Jumeirah (and why would someone buy a villa on the Deira anyway :runaway: )

malec they might be tempted to run off with the money but with the number of high profile investors I don't think they would dare!


----------



## dubaiflo

i guess this happened to all palm owners maybe...?
what do you think?
but nakheel will not cancel them all and maybe there is some other delay or whatever...


----------



## ragga

Yes, they will refund the money 100% including 5% premium by law, i believe this is the "time-wasting" penalty that alot of developers have to pay incase of a cancellation, including Executive Tower by Home Builders (homebuilders-re.com)


----------



## jammin

juiced said:


> This is extremely logical and can be explained in simple sentences.
> England exists, therefore it can be called the English Channel.
> Persia does not exist, therefore it cannot be called the Persian Gulf.
> Iran exists, but it has never been referred to as the "Iranian Gulf".
> The Gulf is in Arabia (or in Arab land) so therefore calling it the "Arabian Gulf" is the most correct term, as many Arab countries are alongside it.


The way England has been kissing George Bush's ass, the English Channel should be called the "George W Bush Channel".


----------



## juiced

jammin said:


> The way England has been kissing George Bush's ass, the English Channel should be called the "George W Bush Channel".



:hilarious I agree, Blair is a waste of space, but then again so are most UK politicians


----------



## Chad

Cancellation just seems to rediculous to be real.


----------



## dubainico

i don`t think they will cancel this project... it would be very embarrassing and dubai is too proud of itself... 
well, as i heard it, i jest thought - that`s not true at all!


----------



## punjabi_dubai_lover

ur right there is no proof so there is no point in beleiving unless it is officially announced . Its just a rumor. So FORGET IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ragga

Agree with punjabi dubai lover, (maybe because i am also a punjabi dubai lover, lol)

until there is an official confirmation from the developer you cant say anything.

chak de.


----------



## AltinD

Ahaaaa ... thooose ^ ones ...


----------



## UAE_CONDOR

:jk:


----------



## Krazy

Yup, none of them seem to have any construction going on at the moment but they will definitely be built. So no alarms.


----------



## AltinD

There's a HUGE Al Mas Tower billboard right outside the JLT aerea, overlooking SZR.


----------



## Krazy

Yup seen it, try to take a pic.


----------



## dubaiflo

it has been there for some months already or am i wrong?


----------



## AltinD

Yes you are.


----------



## dubaiflo

:doh:

maybe i meant the signboard. is it some kinda ad?


----------



## juiced

flo you are soooooooo misinformed


----------



## AltinD

dubaiflo said:


> :doh:
> 
> maybe i meant the signboard. is it some kinda ad?


Yes, it is some kind of ad and not far from it there's one for the AU Tower as well.


----------



## DubaiCanadian

*BREAKING NEWS: Deira Palm Island is alive & well...*

This project is 100% on the go.... how do I know....?

It's in Todays paper in the business section of the ALKHALEEJ NEWSPAPER...

And I heard from others that this project is already ahead of it's goal....

This shows us all, do no ever believe those b.s. rumors!


----------



## BinALAin

DubaiCanadian said:


> This project is 100% on the go.... how do I know....?
> 
> It's in Todays paper in the business section of the ALKHALEEJ NEWSPAPER...
> 
> And I heard from others that this project is already ahead of it's goal....
> 
> This shows us all, do no ever believe those b.s. rumors!


good good and thanks bro for informin us  CheerZ :cheers:


----------



## DubaiCanadian

The Palm, Deira fast taking shape 

Staff Report Gulf News

Dubai: Reclamation work on The Palm, Deira Dubai's third ambitious residential island project, is progressing rapidly, and land links are expected to be established soon, said officials. 

Almost 50 million cubic metres of sand which is more than half the total material that was needed to create the land mass of The Palm, Jumeirah has been reclaimed so far.

Officials said work on connecting the reclaimed land to the Dubai shoreline will commence shortly.

Following a series of exhaustive engineering studies, Nakheel, the real estate developer, working with internationally renowned architects and engineers from Japan and California have completed The Palm, Deira masterplan, said officials.

"The development of the third and last chapter in The Palm trilogy will result in the creation of a remarkable island city at the historic heart of Dubai," said Sultan Ahmad Bin Sulayem, executive chairman of Nakheel.

The projected population of The Palm, Deira will be approximately 500,000, who will live in a range of diverse and cosmopolitan communities.

"Areas on The Palm, Deira such as The Trunk and The Palm, Deira Corniche offer a wealth of opportunities for developers. We will be announcing these opportunities in due course," said Bin Sulayem.


© Al Nisr Publishing LLC


----------



## DubaiCanadian

Posted: 17-07-2005 , 05:39 GMT---AL BAWABA

Development of the Palm Deira progressing rapidly with significant amount of land reclaimed from the sea 

Nakheel, Dubai’s premier real estate developer, has revealed that the creation of The Palm, Deira is progressing at pace with a staggering 50 million cubic metres of sand already reclaimed - more than 55% of the total material used to create The Palm, Jumeirah.

Following a series of exhaustive engineering studies, Nakheel, working with internationally renowned architects and engineers from Japan and California have completed The Palm, Deira Masterplan. The development of the third and last chapter in The Palm trilogy will result in the creation of a remarkable island city at the historic heart of Dubai.



Sultan Ahmed Bin Sulayem, Executive Chairman Nakheel commented: “With the development of The Palm, Deira we are transforming Dubai’s coast into a landmark city. A city that rivals the size of waterfront urban centres the likes of Venice, Amsterdam and Boston and with a population density remarkably similar to another great city at the water’s edge: San Francisco. The Palm Deira will create a significant uplift in the values of Deira by unlocking access to waterfront communities, to be developed on The Palm, Deira.”


The projected population of The Palm, Deira will be approximately 500,000, who will live in a range of diverse and cosmopolitan communities. Like any great city, The Palm, Deira is comprised of a number of significant districts providing a range of opportunities from a wide spectrum of housing types, costs, and locations to a matching set of office parks, retail districts, recreation sites and civic facilities. Major commercial centres and resort opportunities will compliment housing in every phase of development. Each district will comprise walkable neighbourhoods and intimate public spaces, ensuring each area is desirable as a place to live, work and visit.


The proposed extension of Dubai’s new light rail system to The Palm, Deira will enhance the burgeoning transit system and support easy access to the new city. Multiple bridges will provide various routes onto the island while its many boulevards and one-way streets systems will disperse the traffic, its ferries and water taxis will reinforce the city’s identity of waterfront access and its new Dhow wharfs will make the area a unique trading centre for the Gulf.


Regarding the status of land reclamation, Marwan Al Qamzi, Head of Procurement and Contracts, Nakheel, said: “The progress of land reclamation is remarkable. We have already placed 50 million cubic metres of sand, more than half the total material used to create the land mass of The Palm, Jumeirah We expect to connect the reclaimed land to the Dubai shoreline shortly. This really is a monumental development and one that will be a true feat of engineering.”


Sultan Ahmed Bin Sulayem stated that The Palm, Deira’s connectivity with Deira is a fundamental element of the project. Dubai was founded around the creek and Deira and as such the islands development will reinforce the importance of this area. 



“The Palm, Deira will be a city unto itself but will also function as an extension of the existing Deira, our great city’s most loved section, its historic centre. As a compliment to Deira, it will greatly expand its close-in urban neighbourhoods and enhance its existing commercial centre by placing homes near its workplaces, services and retail. Parks, marinas, hotels and civic facilities will expand the city’s attractions, while its new office park will add to Dubai’s international reputation as a financial and trade centre. Areas on The Palm, Deira such as The Trunk and The Palm, Deira Corniche offer a wealth of opportunities for developers. We will be announcing these opportunities in due course,” said Bin Sulayem.



“Upon The Palm, Deira’s completion, the final chapter of an extraordinary trilogy will be realized and this element of the vision of H.H Sheikh Mohammed Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Crown Prince of Dubai and UAE Defence Minister, will be achieved,” he added. 

© 2005 Mena Report (www.menareport.com)


----------



## Ruminative

damn... what a waste of space and alll the energy..... it looks like a bug squeezing through a door... like theres no space but they gotta have it stuffed somewhere...
anyway thats just my opinion on it...


----------



## DXB

it will be better if they change its feature to another thing instead of (the insect)


----------



## dubaiflo

i would still prefer a redesign...


----------



## punjabi_dubai_lover

excellent news DubaiCanadian!!!!!!!!!


----------



## malec

I don't think it looks bad actually but how the hell is this possible, I mean the traffic. Imagine the congestion from 500,000 people near the trunk, on top of the problems they aready have now. Seems like shitty urban planning to me :bash:

A BTW I agree that a redesign would be better, but not because of looks.


----------



## DARKNIGHT

Great News DubaiCanadian. I don't think it's the best design but nonetheless I can't wait to see this monster built! I can only imagine what an overhead shot would look like! m))


----------



## Dubai-Lover

nothing happened yet
construction is still going on like crazy


----------



## DubaiCanadian

Shouldn't we remove this thread? The title is no longer true?


----------



## city of the future

yes indeed its getting pretty ennoying reading it


----------

